# MPTC 20Hr Reserve and Advanced Firearms Training Classes Spring / Summer 2017



## AUXCAPT (Mar 13, 2004)

The MA-VLEOA and the Massachusetts Law Enforcement Firearms and Armorers Association (MLEFIAA) www.mlefiaa.org will once again run several training programs this spring / summer. The training provided is outstanding. I urge you to check out testimonials on our website www.mavleoa.org that officers have provided after receiving the training offered.

The following classes have been scheduled and are open for registration:

*MPTC 20Hr Reserve Firearms Training* - April 7, 8 and 15 2017 - Click here for more information and to register: MPTC 20 Hour Reserve Firearms Training Course

*Advanced Reserve* - May 6, 2017 - Click here for more information and to register: Advanced Reserve Firearms Training Course

*Tactical Shotgun* - June 16 and 17 2017 - Click here for more information and to register: Tactical Shotgun

*Patrol Rifle* - July 21 and 22 2017 - Click here for more information and to register: Patrol Rifle

MPTC Master Instructors for these classes will include Joe Picariello, Todd Bailey and Bill Peterson from MLEFIAA.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Bump.
Great instructors , solid training, cheap money.
Have taken the Advanced Reserve and Patrol Rifle.
Already signed up for the Tactical Shotgun.
Hope to see some more people out on the range this year


----------



## Glockguy17 (Apr 24, 2007)

is there another of these courses being held any time soon?


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Glockguy17 said:


> is there another of these courses being held any time soon?


There's talk of doing a "Patrol Rifle" course if there's enough interest


----------

